# Stop pigeon shooting!



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I hate the idea of innocent pigeons flying into a tree and then being shot and it just being the end of a life
So this is where you come in if we could join together to stop it we would be enough people to change such a thing! Just think about it, you might not like the idea but we don't have passenger pigeons any more and they were the only colourful pigeons in the united kingdom and else where too.
This is just the beginning and you might think it wouldn't work but if you have any patience could go a long way.

Would it work, try to keep it positive


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not know there were passenger pigeons in the UK.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Are you talking about pigeons or doves? Pigeons dont land in trees. Here in the states we have dove season when it is legal to hunt them. Helps keep the population in control.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

likebirds said:


> Are you talking about pigeons or doves? Pigeons dont land in trees. Here in the states we have dove season when it is legal to hunt them. Helps keep the population in control.


Woodpigeons do, and many other species in other countries, it really depends on the habitat -and, thats partly why Passenger Pigeons are extinct, apart from hunting them, their forrest habitat was rapidly destroyed by man in their quest to colonise.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They actually made a comeback when white man started to colonize the states. In part that we wiped out a lot of native Americans with our Illnesses . The native Americans ate Passenger Pigeon. Then the Colonist realized that it was cheap easy meat to kill the passenger pigeon. So we hunted them to extinction. It was stated that the flocks were only second in size to the midwest locust in the look up I did. Amazing


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

feral pigeons live in trees in NZ, they nest in the little flat areas where the branches meet, pines are their favourite but beach, willow and gum are also suitable


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

why? i love to shoot pigeons

my instagram is full of shots of pigeons


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like the idea of pigeon shooting as well it seems.... so unfair to the pigeons life. But I guess some use it as a sport? I don't know how they can use it as a sport though. :L


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Callum - there never were Passenger Pigeons in the UK, they were a N American bird.

I think you need to get a bit more specific about species and, overall, narrow it down some. Are you referring to the UK or other countries too? Do you mean what some people think of as 'sport' or shooting to control numbers? Stuff like that. Then think through what you would like to achieve.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

What???!!! But I read that they used to live here oh well thats embarrassing


----------

